# Is this crabgrass?



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

My lawn was beautiful a couple months ago. This stuff has just started to come up recently and it's taking over many areas and almost my entire front lawn. It looks lighter than the usual crabgrass I see.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like Crabgrass to me.

This website might be of some help to you.
http://www.garden-counselor-lawn-care.com/crabgrass-pictures.html


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

yep, thats crabgrass.
It has shallow roots, so it pulls out easily. It will die off in the winter, but the seeds will be waiting in the spring. You need to put down a killer (corn glutton based) in the spring to help keep it from coming back.


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Any particular brand you'd recommend? Or is that something easy to find?
This is a new place I moved into and didn't have a chance to put down anything until late spring, so I used Scotts with plus 2 weed control, I didn't get to put down the Scotts with Halts crabgrass preventer. Would that have even been enough or should I use a dedicated product just for it?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

When i went to the Scotts web site, the Turfbuilder Plus 2 did not say anything about controlling crabgrass. The Halts is a per-emergent crabgrass killer but you will have to wait until spring. The Halts uses Pendimethalin rather than corn glutten. Never heard of it, but if Scotts is selling it to control crabgrass, you have to assume it works. I have not seen the Scotts with Halt around here, but that is not surprising --- most lawn chemicals are retricted for homeowner use around here (Ontario).
My neighbor has lots of crabgrass, so that means I have some too, along the propertyline. I pull it with neeedle nose pliers. Seems I am winning the battle with that stuff. Will put down a pre-emergent in the spring.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Halts will help prevent the spread of crab grass but will in no way control it


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't expect to win the battle in one year. The seeds are very persistent and you basically want to, over the years, get rid of that viable seed with a pre-emergent. Corn gluten is marginally effective as a pre-emergent and is expensive. Also, remember that any pre-emergent will keep new grass seed from sprouting. Integrated Pest Management says that you want a thick, healthy turf to combat weeds so keep that in mind as well. 

Be patient, you'll get there. You should see where I started 8 years ago and what I have now.


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

That's the thing. I thought the crabgrass I had a few months ago was alli had to deal with. I put down fertilizer and all the good grass was nice and thick. After we got a lot of heat the good grass seemed tojust dry up and be replaced with thick crabgrass everywhere. I did replant some spots too and a large portion of my front yard.


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

You need to closely identify your problem. Can't tell for sure from that picture but it doesn't seem to have crabgrass' typically hairiness. Once you ID the problem, you can move forward. Your local extension office can certainly help.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

This is what happens, when we have a summer such as what is going on now. A lot of times crabgrass will migrate, if you mow multiple yards with the same mower, without cleaning out the deck. Only thing you can do right now, is just keep pulling it up, and when it finally cools off, then hit the yard with weed prevention, and next year, put down per-emergent, and then do a pre-summer maintenance six weeks later, to keep the crab grass down.

Also, dethatching and aerating the yard helps to get the grass thicker, and give it a drink at least once or twice a week, if you are not under restrictions yet.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

We used to have a nice lush green lawn with real grass. It changed when we couldn't afford weed & feed one year. Now, my whole lawn is crabgrass. Funny thing is, is that is grows so well, stays healthy with little water, and we have the greenest lawn in the neighborhood. Keep it cut clean, and it looks like regular grass :laughing: We get compliments all the time from neighbors. No one knows its crabgrass though since we keep it short. :thumbsup: :whistling2:


----------



## silversport (Feb 4, 2012)

seansy59 said:


> We used to have a nice lush green lawn with real grass. It changed when we couldn't afford weed & feed one year. Now, my whole lawn is crabgrass. Funny thing is, is that is grows so well, stays healthy with little water, and we have the greenest lawn in the neighborhood. Keep it cut clean, and it looks like regular grass :laughing: We get compliments all the time from neighbors. No one knows its crabgrass though since we keep it short. :thumbsup: :whistling2:


Some people say the same thing about moss. Embrace it instead of fighting it.

The problem I see with crabgrass is that the plant does not go dormant in winter, it dies. That could lead to erosion and other problems. Not to mention that crabgrass typically doesn't emerge until July (at least in my area).


----------



## scottbrew (Jun 29, 2012)

*Gardening*

According to the season of foliage Guinea/crab grass, bermuda and bent grasses are some of the varieties to keep your lawn green (prefer for warm, humid and cool).


----------

